# Case 444, Backhoe/Loader?



## Mokashan (Feb 14, 2021)

I recently came into possession of a Case 444 tractor. I have a lot of jobs to tend to around my property and wondered if there is a factory built Loader and backhoe for this unit? If anyone has model numbers and brands on units that will fit this size tractor I would greatly appreciate it. This 444 was lifeless when I got it, Had to rewire the whole harness and replace many parts. Not trying to make her pretty, just functional again. So again, if anyone has information about a loader and backhoe for the 444, please let me know.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. There are plans out there to build your own loader, perhaps backhoe. 





P.F. Engineering — Do-it-yourself Plans — Gallery - Case


Gallery - Case. Do-it-yourself CAD Plans by P.F. Engineering. Loaders, Backhoes for garden tractors, log splitters. Sample pictures and videos of those.




www.loaderplans.com




In regards to a backhoe. They sell some pretty nice tow behind backhoes that may fit your bill, and not destroy your 444.


----------



## Mokashan (Feb 14, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. There are plans out there to build your own loader, perhaps backhoe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was looking at those as an option as well. Hard to find a good deal on one though IF you even see them for sale locally.
As for the building option, that would suggest I have a garage to work out of. Thats actually one of the reasons I need this setup. I'm intending to pour a slab this spring and once thats set, installing a 24x27x12 versatube RV shelter then closing it in over time to keep the cost down and my pocket book from emptying too quickly.  Going to be fun doing most of the work myself.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The biggest problem you run into with setting up the older Case/Ingersoll lawn tractors for mounting loader and backhoe units is the tires. The tires are not designed to support the weight of the bucket load of material. With a backhoe unit, you can always use outriggers to take the load off of those 16" tires while digging. The front tires on a bucket loader set up are another story. The best solution I've seen is to go with solid tires like you see on the front end of high end commercial zero turn mowers like Exmark. The ride sucks, but it takes the stress off the front tires. However, it doesn't eliminate the stress completely. The steering spindles and wheel bearings were never designed to handle that kind of load. You can end up with bent spindles and wheel bearing failures. The center pivot bearing on the front axle is also susceptible to failure with a front bucket it set up. A lot of guys when they first get an older Case don't even realize there is a grease zerk on the front axle pivot bushing. That 444 is a great little machine, but it was never designed to due extensive "dirt work" with heavy material like a skid steer. More like mucking manure out of a barn stall. Not saying it can't be done.... Just take a look at the front suspension components and bear in mind what I'm talking about. That little 5 minute inspection will give you an idea of what you need to engineer around to avoid destroying the front end of a great little lawn tractor. I know..... You see guys with bucket loaders mounted on lawn tractor all the time and they always are saying "It works great". Of course, who's going to spend $1,200-$1,500 installing a unit and admit it destroyed the front axle, or they've replaced the front tires 1/2 dozen times


----------



## Mokashan (Feb 14, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> The biggest problem you run into with setting up the older Case/Ingersoll lawn tractors for mounting loader and backhoe units is the tires. The tires are not designed to support the weight of the bucket load of material. With a backhoe unit, you can always use outriggers to take the load off of those 16" tires while digging. The front tires on a bucket loader set up are another story. The best solution I've seen is to go with solid tires like you see on the front end of high end commercial zero turn mowers like Exmark. The ride sucks, but it takes the stress off the front tires. However, it doesn't eliminate the stress completely. The steering spindles and wheel bearings were never designed to handle that kind of load. You can end up with bent spindles and wheel bearing failures. The center pivot bearing on the front axle is also susceptible to failure with a front bucket it set up. A lot of guys when they first get an older Case don't even realize there is a grease zerk on the front axle pivot bushing. That 444 is a great little machine, but it was never designed to due extensive "dirt work" with heavy material like a skid steer. More like mucking manure out of a barn stall. Not saying it can't be done.... Just take a look at the front suspension components and bear in mind what I'm talking about. That little 5 minute inspection will give you an idea of what you need to engineer around to avoid destroying the front end of a great little lawn tractor. I know..... You see guys with bucket loaders mounted on lawn tractor all the time and they always are saying "It works great". Of course, who's going to spend $1,200-$1,500 installing a unit and admit it destroyed the front axle, or they've replaced the front tires 1/2 dozen times


I actually saw a way to beef up the weight capacity of the front end. Reinforcing the brackets, increasing the diameter of the shaft from 3/4 to 1" and using an actual wheel hub which allows the use of better tires and bolt on wheels. I've already considered all the pivot points will need reinforcing as well. One of the main things they do as well is make a lighter weight bucket. I'm actually looking up a few different plasma cutters so i can cut out and weld together a suitable bucket that the tractor can handle even fully loaded.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Mokashan said:


> I actually saw a way to beef up the weight capacity of the front end. Reinforcing the brackets, increasing the diameter of the shaft from 3/4 to 1" and using an actual wheel hub which allows the use of better tires and bolt on wheels. I've already considered all the pivot points will need reinforcing as well. One of the main things they do as well is make a lighter weight bucket. I'm actually looking up a few different plasma cutters so i can cut out and weld together a suitable bucket that the tractor can handle even fully loaded.


Good to hear you already anticipate the weight problems on that front end. A lot of guys don't and pay the price......


----------

